# Ross O'Carroll Kelly gone..



## comanche (20 Jul 2007)

So Ross O'Caroll Kelly is apparently leaving in tribune ([broken link removed]. Is the a sign of the times for the Irish ecomony seeing as Ross was the darling of the Celtic Tiger? 

Paul Howard, has seemed to have had his finger on the pulse with this series of books/articles. He did seem to predict McDowells demise in his last book as well as other this?

So is this it? Is ROCK's exiting stage left with the Celtic Tiger?


----------



## shanegl (20 Jul 2007)

Sounds like he's got plans to milk this cash cow for all its worth, so I wouldn't count on ROCK disappearing yet.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jul 2007)

Am I the only one here never to have seen one iota of humour in that stuff (and not just because of the slagging of northsiders etc.)?


----------



## SOM42 (20 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Am I the only one here never to have seen one iota of humour in that stuff (and not just because of the slagging of northsiders etc.)?


 
I think you probably are..Its more about taking the mick out of southsiders 
than anyone else.


----------



## z109 (20 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Am I the only one here never to have seen one iota of humour in that stuff (and not just because of the slagging of northsiders etc.)?


I didn't care much for it either, I think because as a northsider living on the southside I met too many ROCKs! It's not really satirical when it's true and well short of the excesses of reality!

*Satire.* A manner of writing that mixes a critical attitude with wit and humor in an effort to improve mankind and human institutions. Ridicule, irony, exaggeration, and several other techniques are almost always present. The satirist may insert serious statements of value or desired behavior, but most often he relies on an implicit moral code, understood by his audience and paid lip service by them. The satirist's goal is to point out the hypocrisy of his target in the hope that either the target or the audience will return to a real following of the code. Thus, satire is inescapably moral even when no explicit values are promoted in the work, for the satirist works within the framework of a widely spread value system. Many of the techniques of satire are devices of comparison, to show the similarity or contrast between two things.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (21 Jul 2007)

SOM42 said:


> I think you probably are..Its more about taking the mick out of southsiders
> than anyone else.



The ironic thing is that it's written by a guy (Paul Howard from South Dublin) who, in real life, is _exactly_ like the people he is satirising.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2007)

So it's more of a diary than a satire?


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Jul 2007)

nlgbbbblth said:


> The ironic thing is that it's written by a guy (Paul Howard from South Dublin) who, in real life, is _exactly_ like the people he is satirising.



He isn't anything like ROCK and he's lived in county Wicklow for a long time.


----------



## gonk (21 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Am I the only one here never to have seen one iota of humour in that stuff (and not just because of the slagging of northsiders etc.)?


 
Completely passed me by . . . would have got more entertainment reading the phone book.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2007)

It hasn't been as funny since  disappeared from it.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (22 Jul 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> He isn't anything like ROCK and he's lived in county Wicklow for a long time.



Have you ever met him? I have. 

He may live in Wicklow now but he's not originally from there.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jul 2007)

You can't knock the ROCK!


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Jul 2007)

It would be a reason for me not to continue buying the Tribune - was usually the first thing I read. 

Boo hoo, I say, bah humbug, not even the rare glimpse of sunlight outside my office window can dim the pain I feel at this apparent loss.

Will still buy the trib though........


----------



## nelly (23 Jul 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> It would be a reason for me not to continue buying the Tribune - was usually the first thing I read.


 me too found it and his books excellent especially the accent. especially the directions to Croke Park when the rugby was on. just plain funny.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Jul 2007)

Affluence!!


----------



## KalEl (23 Jul 2007)

He'll be missed...satire of that quality is rare these days


----------



## Guest124 (31 Jul 2007)

Was this the guy on FM104 in the mornings?


----------

